#  Der kleine Patient >   Halsschmerzen bei kleinen Kindern >

## DocHasenbein

Hallo, 
die kleine Tochter meiner Schwester (2 Jahre) hat Halsschmerzen. Nun wollte ich euch fragen, ob es eine bestimmte Teesorte gibt, die besonders gut hilft bzw. ob es noch andere (Haus-)Mittelchen gibt, um das Schlucken wieder zu verbessern?

----------


## josie

Hallo DocHasenbein!
Bei Halsschmerzen ist Salbeitee sehr hilfreich, die Frage ist nur, ob das kleine Mädchen den auch trinkt. 
Halswickel können auch gemacht werden, bei Halsschmerzen, die schon ein paar Tage bestehen, eher einen warmen Halswickel, z.b mit warmem Wasser, 
bei akuten Halsschmerzen kühlende Halswickel, z.b. mit kaltem Wasser oder auch als Quarkwickel
auch ein wärmender Schal kann hilfreich sein. 
Wenn das Kind z.'B den warmen Halswickel nicht toleriert, dann einfach mal den kalten Wickel versuchen

----------


## DocHasenbein

Bei Halsschmerzen den Hals (von innen  :Smiley: ) immer feucht halten. Also viel trinken, Bonbons lutschen - dabei würde ich Salbei oder Kamille empfehlen. Nachdem deine Kleine aber noch sehr klein ist, würde ich vielleicht ein paar Gummibärchen oder ähnliches aus der Apotheke holen - mit etwas mentholähnlichem. Wichtig ist einfach, dass es entzündungshemmend ist.

----------


## Mariella

Hallo, 
das Kindchen ist wahrscheinlich längst wieder gesund, dennoch habe ich einen Tipp.
Als meine Tochter das letzte Mal erkältet war, habe ich ihr in der Apotheke einen Kindertee geholt. 
Es war durchaus ein medizinischer Tee, der schleimlösend wirkt.
Hat wirklich toll geholfen. Gerade wenn es in Richtung Bronchitis geht ist man ja oft recht hilflos, da kommt der Tee gerade recht.
Und er hat ihr auch geschmeckt.

----------


## Heike79

> Hallo, 
> das Kindchen ist wahrscheinlich längst wieder gesund, dennoch habe ich einen Tipp.
> Als meine Tochter das letzte Mal erkältet war, habe ich ihr in der Apotheke einen Kindertee geholt. 
> Es war durchaus ein medizinischer Tee, der schleimlösend wirkt.
> Hat wirklich toll geholfen. Gerade wenn es in Richtung Bronchitis geht ist man ja oft recht hilflos, da kommt der Tee gerade recht.
> Und er hat ihr auch geschmeckt.

 Dankeschön für den guten Tipp. Ich habe meinen Kindern immer Kamillentee angeboten, leider mochten die den nicht. Vielleicht schmeckt ja dieser Kindertee besser :Smiley:  Und wenn er auch noch wirkt, ist dass ja klasse

----------


## jobwa

Ich hab immer gute Erfahrungen mit "Zahnungsgel" (Kamistad und co) gemacht. Erbsgroße Menge auf die Zunge geben und lutschen/schlucken lassen. Ist ungefährlich, betäubt den wehen Hals.

----------


## Heike79

> Ich hab immer gute Erfahrungen mit "Zahnungsgel" (Kamistad und co) gemacht. Erbsgroße Menge auf die Zunge geben und lutschen/schlucken lassen. Ist ungefährlich, betäubt den wehen Hals.

 Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Kamistad 1. was für Kinder ist und 2. dass, man das schlucken darf. Aber gut zu wissen :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Wilhelmi

Salbeitee hilft oft sehr gut.  :Smiley:  Was ich auch empfehlen kann sind kleine Lutschtabletten, die den Hals etwas betäuben. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es dir auch schon für Kinder gibt.

----------


## tina2011

> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass Kamistad 1. was für Kinder ist und 2. dass, man das schlucken darf. Aber gut zu wissen

 Kamistad ist ja extra für Kinder mit Zahnungsschmerzen. Und wenn man es auf die wehe Stelle im Zahnfleisch aufträgt, schadet es sicher nicht, ein wenig zu schlucken.

----------


## heike78

Also Kamistad ist doch nicht für zahnende Kinder geeignet! Im Beipackzettel steht "Da keine ausreichenden Untersuchungen vorliegen, soll "Kamistad Gel" bei Kindern unter 12 Jahren nicht angewendet werden." Immerhin enthält es Lidocainhydrochloridhydrat. Für Zahnungsschmerzen eignen sich Dentinox Gel oder Osanit Kugeln.

----------


## StefanD.

Ich schätze das Kind schwitzt im Moment eher und weis nicht mehr was Halsschmerzen sind Wenn es aber wieder kälter wird man  kann mit Quark Wickel machen. In Russland gibt ews das Hausmittel Einen Esslöffel Meerrettich, einen Teelöffel Honig, einen Teelöffel Nelken in ein Glas warmes Wasser geben und umrühren und das Ganze in kleinen Schlucken trinken.  
Nun Meerrettich, Thymian Kapuzinerkresse  und Co kann man auch als "pflanzliche Antibiotika" bezeichnen durch das Senföl was enthalten ist wird das Immunsystem gestärkt. Allerdings schmeckt so etwas wie oben beschrieben nie so gut.wie süsser Honig, es wirkt aber zumeist gut!

----------


## pruga

heiße milch mit honig. Das beste hausmittel.

----------


## magdalenaT

2-3 Zwiebeln schälen und in Ringe schneiden und dann 2-3 Esslöffel braunen Kandiszucker zugeben. In eine Schüssel geben und abdecken, denn es riecht extrem. Dann schmeckt der Zwiebelsaft süss. Das hilft ganz gut.

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Hallo 
Ich würde Halslutschtabletten, Medizin zum gurgeln. Ich mag Wärme, andere die Kälte. Das muss man halt ausprobieren. 
Viel Erfolg

----------

